# Havalon/ razor blade knife



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone use the Havalon or other razor blade knives? Wondering if they are worth it or just stick with the trusty Buck fixed blade.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Tried the Outdoor Edge Razor Lite this year on 3 antelope so far and I'm impressed. Blades are supported better then the Havalon.

https://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Edge-Razor-Lite-Folding-Knife/dp/B00TP8B4JO/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1508466918&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=razor+lite+edc+replacement+blades&psc=1


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

IMO you cant beat them. I use a havalon and have used it on 20+ animals I can generally get a deer done with 1-2 blades. thats completely boned or quartered out plus caped. elk is 2-3 blades. despite what a lot of people say I actually think they are fairly strong and have only broken a few blades and it was when I was not using it properly. The only downfall is you just have to be a little more careful while cutting one wrong move can be bad news..


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I know Drs love the Havalon, Piranta, and other razor knives. A knife will cut you. A razor knife will send you to the hospital. I've personally witnessed what they can do and I have seen far too many customer's come into my shop stitched up after cutting themselves with their razor type knives.

If you do go that route, please pack out the used blades.

If you want the best knife for hunting situations then buy one or tow of these and a packable steel. 
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Paring-Knife-Straight-Spear/dp/B0019WXPQY


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like my Havalon Piranta. The light weight is a big plus, and it works fantastic on big game animals and birds. I'm sure fish would be no exception. As mentioned you do need to be very careful when handling this knife.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

You should check out the Browning speed load knife. Very robust lockup and it also accepts regular utility knife blades which is real convenient. The ceramic version, although wicked sharp, does not accept utility knife blades as many websites suggest.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I like a plain old folding utility knife found at the local hardware store. You can usually get that and a pack of 100 blades for under $20. I can get through one animal with one blade.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I love my Havalon for skinning/caping, however I break out my big fixed blade for popping the hip joints and for the head/neck. Get a safety glove!

This was the first year I used a cutting glove, and it was absolutely amazing. Everyone should have one in there pack, it saved my hunt a few times. Put this on your non-knife hand (obviously) and get to work. I can't believe it took me this long to use one.

https://www.amazon.com/Dowellife-Re...2&sr=8-3&keywords=safety+gloves+cut+resistant


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We use a Havalon Piranta but it stays in camp for final breakdown. I use a folding Buck with a gut hook in the field, also have an outdoor edge knife set (in camp) and a couple other knives.

The razor type knives are just too dangerous for field work. I need my hands and friends for dragging...can?t afford to lose one to a major cut. Until the animal is in camp of course...LOL

I think I?ll be buying one of those cutting gloves as soon as this hunt is over.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/GERBER-VITAL-COMBO-PACK/2553436.uts?slotId=2
1/2 price. The Gerber is definitely easier to change blades.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I've seen them work very well and I've seen them cut (hands) almost too easily. The glove is probably a good idea.

When we take antelope we cut up the rib cage to gut so having a strong serrated blade is helpful (which I don't believe Havalon has). I guess it all depends on the job you want to do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The worst, most dangerous knife ever invented. It should just come from the factory with a pack of sutures.










-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

So what do all you guys that think the razor type knives are just to dangerous for field work do, use dull knives? Anyone of my knives is about as sharp as the razor knife and will cut just as well. Seems like this is an operator error and not a knife problem. Only reason I purchased the Outdoor Edge knife was to reduce a little weight in my pack and reduce the need to sharpen my knives between kills. I can do a whole elk with my ESEE 4 but always brought along the ESEE 3 just in case and after dealing with 2 elk last year at the same time I decided that having a replaceable blade along was a good idea. I still carry one of the ESEE knives as I just can't not have a good fixed blade knife in the pack.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally use a folding utility knife from Lowes and a 6" filet knife that I picked up for about $8.00.
I do have a Buck folding knife in my pack also but it has been a long time since I've used it.
Sharp knives of any kind can do some damage in a hurry if you are not careful.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

You do need to be careful, and I did cut myself with them when first using them (but not seriously) without even realizing at first. A nice, clean, scalpel like cut but thankfully not deep...

However, I have come to love the Havalon Piranta. It weighs a few ounces and you don't have to dink around with sharpening in the field. It's nice to have a fixed blade back-up, just in case, but I just never find myself using anything but the Piranta. The "extra" knife is just for peace of mind.

That being said, I'd probably opt for one of the others that supports the blade a bit better if I were buying one today. Assuming they are also close to the lightweight of the Piranta.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I keep a benchmade in my pocket daily, including in the field. But I also keep a havalon piranta in my kill kit in my pack. I like using the havalon for skinning work, and have broken down several animals completely with it. 

Works really well, can do a full elk with 1 blade. There are a few cons, however. It isn't easy to clean, or to remove and replace the blades in the field without a multi tool. I have also broken a few blades while working on an animal, and have cut through a heavy pair of gloves into my finger as well. 

Have to use extra caution, but I am always glad I have it in my pack.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 3 of the Outdoor Edge, prefer them to the Havalon for ease of blade replacement and better blade support. Carry one in each of my bags big game, Waterfowl and fishing. But also carry two backups in each bag for peace of mind.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't care how good anybody thinks they are with a knife, the gloves are cheap insurance. I killed my bull in the evening in thick timber, by the time I started working on him I already had my headlamp on. There were two distinct instances where I stuck myself pretty good, had I not been wearing the glove I would have been in big trouble. When you factor poor lighting, fatigue/exhaustion, it's just too easy to keep a glove in your pack. That and flagging tape and reflective tape. Those three things saved my hunt this year. 

Use the knife you like and keep it as sharp as possible, cut with a glove and enjoy!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> I don't care how good anybody thinks they are with a knife, the gloves are cheap insurance. I killed my bull in the evening in thick timber, by the time I started working on him I already had my headlamp on. There were two distinct instances where I stuck myself pretty good, had I not been wearing the glove I would have been in big trouble. When you factor poor lighting, fatigue/exhaustion, it's just too easy to keep a glove in your pack. That and flagging tape and reflective tape. Those three things saved my hunt this year.
> 
> Use the knife you like and keep it as sharp as possible, cut with a glove and enjoy!


Don't think anyone is saying anything negative about the gloves you linked to? 
I've skinned and quartered quite a few animals and a few of them in the dark with my headlamp and never really cut myself. My hands have been so cold that they barely worked while skinning and I have never really cut myself. But I did follow your link, didn't purchase the ones you linked but I did purchase another brand. I think it's a good idea to wear one of these on at least my left hand while skinning.
So thanks for the link and bringing the cut gloves up.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Having been around both when getting help with my elk I plan to order the Outdoor Edge to use in place of my Havalon, the OE has much better blade support and is a bit easier to change blades. I will always use my trusty old Schrade for joints though.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Don't think anyone is saying anything negative about the gloves you linked to?


Agreed, I was more addressing the sentiment that if you cut yourself you don't know how to use a knife. My point was only that given circumstances, it can happen to any of us. I also don't have those specific gloves, merely an example.



> bit easier to change blades


That's why I won't be purchasing another Havalon. Maybe it's me, but it's almost dangerous changing blades on mine. Sometimes they slide right on and off, other times look out.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> That's why I won't be purchasing another Havalon. Maybe it's me, but it's almost dangerous changing blades on mine. Sometimes they slide right on and off, other times look out.


I found the same deal with the Outdoor Edge knife as well, most blade changes the blade will about fall out of the holder when the button is pushed but there has been a couple times I pulled out the Leatherman to remove the blade. It wasn't like I really had to jerk on the blade to get it off with the Leatherman but there was enough resistance that I didn't want to chance my fingers slipping. If I didn't carry a Leatherman I would find some cheap light weight junk pliers to carry with the knife to remove blades. Once the old blade is off the new blade has always slipped right in.


----------

